
In 1964 a Band of Surfer Dudes Pulled Off New York’s Biggest Jewel Heist - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/17/nyregion/natural-history-museum-jewelry-heist.html
======
antibland
I wonder if W. Peter Iliff, the screenplay writer for Point Break, was aware
of and inspired by this 1964 surfer-led heist.

~~~
ahazred8ta
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Roland_Murphy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Roland_Murphy)
they were led by "Murph the Surf"

~~~
LeonB
So Murph the surf led to point break which led to fast and the furious
franchise the total gross revenue of which dwarfs the original crimes

~~~
gamblor956
The Fast and Furious was not inspired by Point Break.

It was inspired by the director (Rob Cohen) having watched illegal street
races in Los Angeles.

~~~
coupdejarnac
Come on, Fast is almost a scene for scene remake of Point Break.

~~~
gamblor956
It is not. Both Point Break and Fast are simply following the standard cop
infiltrates crime organization script.

Unless you're now also claiming that The Departed is just a remake of Point
Break?

------
neonate
[https://web.archive.org/web/20191019121531/https://www.nytim...](https://web.archive.org/web/20191019121531/https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/17/nyregion/natural-
history-museum-jewelry-heist.html)

------
obituary_latte
Title should probably mention this was in 1964 unless I’m misreading the
article.

------
heyflyguy
paywall...

~~~
LeonB
Click the “web” link above.

